# Shutter count software for 5DIII & 5DIV



## DanP (Dec 5, 2021)

Does anyone have experience with the Shutter Check (for Mac) $10 software for determining the shutter count for the 5DIII and 5DIV? I don't mind spending $10 if it works and doesn't contain malware. I found a site "CameraShutterCount.com" that claims to be able to calculate the shutter count from an uploaded image, but I'm leery of trying this and don't see how it could possibly work given the first 4 characters of the file names repeat after 9999 images. As my cameras are set to continuous for file naming, I manually went through my picture folders for my 5DIII to determine how many cycles occurred and came up with a count of about 22,000. However. I'd like to verify it for purposes of a sale.


----------



## becceric (Dec 6, 2021)

After having no luck with a web based "app" (can't recall which), I picked up Shutter Count from Dire Studio for my 5D Mark IVs and it worked fine. Now that I have it, I no longer remember the cost. I guess my brain cells considered that point moot.


----------



## briangus (Dec 6, 2021)

I bought shuttercheck from app store back in 2018 and worked with my 5DIV
Don't see it listed in my app store but I have changed regions since.
It was updated recently as works with my R5


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 6, 2021)

When I sold my 5Div about a year ago, I used the iOS app called "Shuttercount Mobile" but don't recall if there was a fee to use.


----------



## DanP (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks to all who responded. I tried the CameraShutterCount.com as someone told me it had worked for them. I uploaded an image, but the program doesn’t work for the 5DIII (the camera isn’t on their list, but the list shows the 5D so I was hoping later versions would also work). I just bought ShutterCheck (USD10) and it provided the shutter counts (without live view, and including live view). The number was about 200 less than my calculation, but close enough to give me confidence that it works. I couldn’t find it in the App Store, but a Google search took me to their Website from which I bought it.


----------



## becceric (Dec 12, 2021)

DanP said:


> Thanks to all who responded. I tried the CameraShutterCount.com as someone told me it had worked for them. I uploaded an image, but the program doesn’t work for the 5DIII (the camera isn’t on their list, but the list shows the 5D so I was hoping later versions would also work). I just bought ShutterCheck (USD10) and it provided the shutter counts (without live view, and including live view). The number was about 200 less than my calculation, but close enough to give me confidence that it works. I couldn’t find it in the App Store, but a Google search took me to their Website from which I bought it.


I’m glad ShutterCheck worked for you.


----------

